# Details on the IUI meet



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies,

Sorry its taken a while to sort this  but I have finally got more info for our IUI meet in November. I have looked at all the replies to the questions asked earlier this month and these are the results..........

*The date* Saturday November 19th

*Place* Buckingham

*Time* Dinner at 7 in the evening (followed by lots of drinks at the bar) 

Ok so I have tried to find restaurants that would be good for a meet but there are non where we can all pay individually and I thought that if we can all pay seperatley it makes it alot easier,espacially if some people cant make it last minute.

The restaurant is in a 3 star hotel in Buckingham and is also open to the public which is good if some of us are just coming for the meet then travelling home   They do 3 course meals @ £19 or other menus to suit so once I have heard from all that are going I can get menus etc.....

Single rooms £45 B&B

Double rooms £60 B&B

They do function rooms but it would cost a bomb so I figured if we eat in the restaurant then we can drink in the bar at the hotel or if people want to they can take the short trip into the town if they like  The lady I spoke to said that once we have numbers she can sort a table and screen it off from the rest of the resaurant so its a bit more private 

Here is the link to the hotel-once your on the site go to the search section at the top right and select search by hotel,then tap in Buckinham Beales hotel and it will bring up all the details there 

www.superbreak.com

Facilities are-

non smoking rooms
family rooms available
direct dial telephone
tea and coffee in room
television
24hr room service
free parking
restaurant
air conditioning
restaurant and bar open to public
swimming pool
gymnasium
jacuzzi
solarium
steam room
guide dogs welcome

You can book via that web site or you can call the hotel direct on 01280 822622

So all I need to know now is are you interested ?? Please let me know asap and then we can all start booking the hotel rooms and get partying               

Thanks peeps

ps any questions or if I have done owt wrong just shout 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly all looks great thank you so much for doing this, I would be hoping to get there in the afternoon as will have J with me if ok with you guys ?

I had a look on that site how did you get £60 as the website is £40 per person, and when i called direct to http://www.bestwestern.co.uk/content/hotel-details-leisure.aspx?hotel=83812# they quoted £80 did you negociate a deal or does it depend who answers the phone lol

I am interested x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi Kelly

It looks great!  I have been to the website and it has come up with £40pp for a double room too....  

Do you have a list of everyone who has said they will attend?

Thanks!
Holly


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning lovlies,

The actual hotel doesnt have a website so there are several "host" hotel sites that feature that hotel and obviously they charge more for the privalige    

I am gonna book my room at the end of this week(pay day ) The direct phone number for the Buckingham Beales hotel is 01280 822622 if you ask to speak to Mel if she is there as she knows a little bit about it  

Any problems just yell   cant wait to meet all of my lovley buddies   

Candy-course you can bring Jacob,one condition I bagsie first hold     

I was thinking of either PM'ing all that said they were interested originally or starting a new thread asking for numbers   will do it today -honest 

Kelly x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kelly i did phone direct as the website was more and got quoted the £80, what does Mel know about it, what would i say for her to remember, your name ?

The new thread you have done is fine thank you


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

*Important info on hotel bookings*

If you are looking to book a room at the Buckingham Beales hotel there is now a reference code and group name to quote when making a room booking

Telephone number -01280 822622 (ask to speak to Mel if you prefer but all shoulb be fine when using references)

Group name- Fertility friends

Reference number- 438 70

I have booked my room today,and Mel explained she is doing the rooms at a discount for us,that is why a) the website is more £££££ and b) why we must use the reference name and code when booking.

She is also sending me all the menus in the post,so I will post here when I get that info.

Any problems please let me know

Kelly x


----------



## Victoria_In_London (Jun 25, 2004)

Unfortunately I can't go - I will be in sunny Mallorca but I hope you all have a fab time.



Love Victoria
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Victoria,

Sorry you cant make it hunny,hope you have a fab holiday!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Marsha,

Hope you found this ok 

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya,

Here is the link for the menu that the hotel sent me     please reply on there as to what you would like to eat 

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=38857.0

Thanks


----------



## marsha mouse (Mar 28, 2005)

Hello Kelly,
Yes I found it ok will have to wait till DH comes back from stag wkend, will def ring up and book Sunday or Monday if that's not to late.
Love The Mouse. xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Marsha,

That will be fine chick,woul be lovely if you could make it  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)




----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

^bump^


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't believe it! I could walk to that hotel from my house.  That's where (I was!) a member of the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just across the road from me!!  It's nice there, family of mine stayed there when we got married!

Unfortunately we are having a weekend in London at that time - typical! - so I can't go!

Hope you all have a FAB night!

Veronica


----------

